# Has anyone ever took Claritin D while breastfeeding



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Hi I need help I have a really bad sinus infection my oneside of my face is all swollen I hurt so bad I was wondering if it is safe to take claritin D or not?

Christina


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

My sis, who is a nurse and works for an allergist, told me not to take it while pregnant.........so I also didnt take it while nursing. If you dont get an answer here, I bet your Pharmacist would know.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks what is safe to take then?

Christina


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sudafed is safe.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks I will have Dh get me some sudafed then maybe that will help with the pressure in my head.

Christina


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

You can also do eucalyptus(essential oil) steams....either a few drops in the bottom of the shower or bath........or boil some water add some eucalyptus essential oil to the water and hang your head with a towel over you. Really clears up! Nasal salt washes help too. I use this stuff called Ocean....its essentially just saline, that you can spray in your nose.

HTH!


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks I will have to try that Iam so miserable i have been putting hot was cloth over it it helps some.

Christina


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi! Can I just add one thing about the Sudafed....it is safe to take, but not long term. Sudafed can significantly effect your milk supply. I was an exclusive pumper because DD never latched on and whenever I had to take sudafed, I noticed a drop in the milk supply that day and into the next day. I'm an RN working on a post partum unit, and I took care of a mommy who had attempted to breast feed her 1st child and didn't know about the sudafed and was taking sudafed daily and her son was diagnosed with failure to thrive because her milk supply was so low and she didn't know that that was the problem.
So...yes, Sudafed is ok once in a while, but just be careful about taking it very frequently.
Amy


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Thats right! I remember when I was searching for ways to wean and also to dry up my milk afterwards, Sudafed was listed as a way to do that.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

I was told i could take Claritin while pregnant just not durring the first three months i was taking it daily for 3 1/2 weeks till my dr changed me to a nasel spray that has no effect of the baby and i'm going to use it till i delievy hopefully by i won't need anything. But since you think its a sinus infection i wouldn't want to take an allergy medicine... sudifed is the best bet for sinus infections. A great non medical cure for that is to use hot water on a wash cloth on the sore area on your face for about 30 sec then use a cold wash cloth on the same are for 30 sec. repeat this for about 10 min and 4 times a day it really does help a lot!!! Good luck and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

I did use Claritin while nursing - my midwife said it would be all right as long as I only did it for a couple of days. (It would cause supply issues otherwise.) Everything turned out fine. He was about a year old at the time, but didn't do much in the way of solids or anything other than breastmilk, but he was okay.


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

PS I just sent you a pm with a link about bf and meds.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone I feel alot better still swollen but not as bad I took a warm washcloth and put it on my face and it help along with really hot showers. Iam hoping it will go away on its own so I wont have to take anibtics.

Christina


----------

